# Can Anyone Tell Me.....



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought it was kinda interesting, and curious if anyone could give me some history or the name of the Trestle or Old Bridge crossing the Escambia River between Mystic Springs and Sandy Landing.


----------

